# 3 pin power supply connector?



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

I just today got my Antec Trio 650watt through UPS finnally, and, it has a 3 pin connector like that on a case fan. The problem is, that I don't have an open slot on my motherboard for this connector unless I remove on of my case fans. Would leaving it disconnected cause any problems to my system? What is it used for? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I am pretty sure it allows your motherboard to control the spped of the psu fan so it can increase speed as the temps rise. You should have a set of pins on your mobo that will have power ( but not always ). I also think from memory you should have 2 fans socket comming out of your power supply marked "FAN ONLY" so you can plug you case fans into those


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

I have two case fans as of now. One has the 4 pin molex power, the other is a 3 pin MB. I have another fan coming later today that has a 4 pin molex. Should I get rid of the fan that has the 3 pin and connect the PSU 3 pin instead?

Edit: I forgot to mention that my motherboard only seems to have 2 3pin locations (maybe cause it's a microATX board). 1 being used by the CPU fan, and the second being used by the 2nd case fan. Again, should I just stick with the one fan and plug the PSU in?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Personal preference i suppose, If you do have another molex fan there i would conect the psu to the motherboard and use the molex fans, if you do find you need another fan for any reason you can always get the adaptor that converts the 3 pin over to molex


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I personally would connect the PSU to the three pin connector on the motherboard, they make adapters that can convert the 3pin case fan to a four pin molex


if you need one & cant find one , PM me and I can send you one


http://cgi.ebay.com/4-PIN-to-3-PIN-...oryZ3673QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the offer and help Linderman. You too blackduck. I'll just check my local CompUSA for one of those adapters. Good-day.


----------

